# Canadian PNP Program



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone, Can some one tell me the process involved for applying for the Provincial Nominee Program..How to get started..What docs are required ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Cliffzn120 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes please assist as I'd like to know as well


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just google the programme for the Province where you would like to live.


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> Hello Everyone, Can some one tell me the process involved for applying for the Provincial Nominee Program..How to get started..What docs are required ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


The Basic Requirements for the most of those programs must cover following requirements:

You have accepted a job offer in an eligible occupation 
You must meet the qualifications to do the job 
The wage was offered to you is competitive with wage rates for the occupation 
The employer is financially sound, with a history of good workplace and business practices, has been operating for at least one year (two years for an Entry Level and Semi-Skilled employer) 
The employer has actively recruited locally to fill the position


----------

